# Pop Mechanics article on making a groundwater air conditioner



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

November 1935 page 790. Note that the water must be incoming at 55 degrees or lower.

A variation might be modifying a room AC to work full-bore at night during cool temps to cool water, then using that water and this setup in the heat of the day for air conditioning.

http://books.google.com/books?id=xd0DAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA641&dq=Popular+Mechanics&lr=&as_brr=0&as_pt=MAGAZINES&source=gbs_toc_r&cad=1#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

An idea that I liked was mentioned years ago in a book on super insulated houses, and that is to use a room air conditioner at night to super cool the basement, and then circulate that cool air through the rest of the house during the day. It would work best if the house were very well insulated and had some extra duct-work and small fans to circulate the air, but would do the job in places that really "need" airconditioning.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Here is another simple AC system that I just put up:
http://www.builditsolarblog.com/2010/06/low-tech-ac.html

Does not work in all climates, but where it does I think it could be quite efficient. Hope to build a full size unit this summer.

Gary


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Gary,thats a COOL idea,love it!


----------

